# Paph Guild Info



## aquacorps (Oct 26, 2007)

*52nd PAPHIOPEDILUM GUILD MEETING & ORCHID SHOW*

DATE Saturday and Sunday, January 12 and 13, 2008
TIME Meeting starts promptly at 9:00 A.M., Saturday morning. 
LOCATION	The Inn at Morro Bay, 60 State Park Road, Morro Bay, CA 93442
(Morro Bay is located about 12 miles west of San Luis Obispo. From Hwy. 101 in San Luis Obispo, exit at Hwy. 1 north to Morro Bay. At exit, turn west on Santa Rosa Street which becomes Highway 1 north. continue on Hwy 1 and exit at Main Street. Turn right onto Main Street. Main Street goes south to the 
boundary of Morro Bay State Park. The Inn is on the immediate right, once inside the State Park.)
PROGRAM	This is our 40th year and we have a great list of speakers! Our tentative list of speakers includes: Olaf Gruss from Germany, Terry Root of The Orchid Zone, Fred Clarke of Sunset Orchids, Jerry Fischer of Orchids Limited, Sandra Song from Hawaii, and Charles Weckerle-Thrun of Lothlorian Orchids and the Rowland Collection .
SHOW To celebrate our 40th year, we will have two trophies for plants! Please reserve the number of tables needed to display your plants and mark on the enclosed reservation form. Or, let us know if you want to bring just a basket or two of plants. 
Questions? Please phone: Patti James - (805) 528-5086, or e-mail: [email protected]
Plants may be placed in the Cayucos Room, from 3:00 pm. to 6:00 pm. Friday or 7:30 am.
to 8:30 am. Saturday. Please bring plants! This is one of the highlights of the meeting!
R00M Enclosed is the hotel reservation sheet! Please, send the reservation sheet directly to RESERVATIONSThe Inn at Morro Bay and send it early in order to get the room of your choice! You will also note that the DEADLINE for receiving this room reservation at The Inn is December 11, 2007. Requests for specific room types will be honored on a space available basis.
MEETING A charge of $155.00 per person includes: registration, lectures, show, 2 coffee/tea RESERVATION	breaks, lunch, dinner and best of all 'Good Fellowship'! Again, you may bring a guest or CHARGE guests, for dinner only, at a cost of $47.50 each.
This year, there will be a choice for lunch of:
Submarine Deli Sandwich 
Smoked Ham, Roast Beef, Roast Turkey, Cheddar and Swiss Cheeses 
garnished with Lettuce, Tomato and Onion, Oil & Vinegar.
or 
Grilled Chinese Chicken Salad 
Chicken, Julienne Vegetables, Bean Sprouts, Fried Wontons, Peanuts,
Orange Sesame dressing.
There will also be a choice for dinner of:
Seared Coriander & Fennel Crusted Salmon with Citrus Butter Sauce
or
Prime Rib of Beef Red Wine au jus
Please specify your choices on the enclosed form. *Please let us know well in advance if you have a strict dietary restriction.
NOTE ~ MEETING Please fill out the enclosed form and return it with your check by Fri., Jan. 4, 2008. RESERVATION No telephone reservations will be accepted, and no money can be returned after this DEADLINE date. The Inn requires that we pay for all meals ordered on this date! 
Send registrations early! Meeting attendance is limited to 120 people.

We will be opening up the Speakers Dinner again on Friday night, Jan 11th, to the first 100 interested attendees. This no-host dinner will be held at F. McLintocks, 750 Mattie Rd. in Shell Beach at 6:00 pm. From Hwy. 101, take the Shell Beach Rd. exit (North or South).
Friday Dinner Choices are: Filet Mignon – 8 oz. Bacon wrapped, barbecued, $37.50
Coastal Sampler – scallops, shrimp & halibut baked in garlic, butter & white wine with rice pilaf, $32.50
Chicken Oscar – 8 oz. Chicken breast topped with jumbo shrimp, broccoli spears & bernaise sauce, $29.75
Again this year, Michael Glikbarg, owner of Orchids of Los Osos, has graciously offered to host an Open House at his nursery on Saturday afternoon. Vendors - there are a very limited number of tables for sales. Please contact ASAP: Marilyn Levy at (760) 944-3678 or e-mail at [email protected]
MAKE CHECK PAYABLE TO: Paphiopedilum Guild
MAIL TO:	Paphiopedilum Guild
1600 Sage Ave.
Los Osos, CA 93402
MEMBERSHIPS**	The life membership fee is $25.00. If you have not yet joined, please pay your fee to remain on the mailing list. Please let us know to remove your name from the roster if you are no longer interested in being a member. We also need change of addresses when you move. Also, please give us your e-mail addresses and changes.
NAME TAGS Please pick up name tags, meal tickets and program schedules in the lobby before the meeting, between 8:00 & 9:00, Saturday morning. The meeting will start promptly at 9:00 am.


_____________________________________________________________________________________
PLEASE RETURN THIS SLIP BY Friday, Jan. 4, 2008
PAPHIOPEDILUM GUILD MEETING 
January 12 & 13, 2008
Quantity Total 
Meeting reservations @ $155.00 (includes coffee breaks, lunch, & dinner)	______ @ $155.00	$_______
Names _____________________________________________________
Guest Dinner reservations @ $47.50 ______ @ $ 47.50	$_______
Names _____________________________________________________
Number of Lunches:	Submarine Deli Sandwich _______ Grilled Chinese Chicken Salad _______ 
Number of Dinners:	Seared Crusted Salmon _______ Prime Rib of Beef_______ 
(We need the exact number, please!)
Number of F. McLintocks dinners - Filet Mignon ______ @ $37.50	$_______
Coastal Sampler ______ @ $32.50	$_______
Chicken Oscar ______ @ $29.75	$_______
Grand Total $_______
Number of tables for displaying plants at the show ________
MAKE CHECK PAYABLE TO: Paphiopedilum Guild	
MAIL TO:	Paphiopedilum Guild
1600 Sage Ave.
Los Osos, CA 93402


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 26, 2007)

Sounds ABSOLUTELY AWESOME!!!


----------



## Candace (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for posting this! I'd love to go...I will try to convince my hubby, but since he's not into orchids, he'd be dead weight. Maybe a group is going that wouldn't mind tag-alongs?;>


----------



## ORG (Nov 13, 2007)

It will be really nice to meet some of you personally there.
I think there will be really lectures and possibilities for discussions.

Best greetings from Germany

Olaf


----------

